# A BIG HELLO



## rayfinkle (May 4, 2009)

Hello Guys,

Just to say hello to you all. I have just purchased a 55 plate Audi TT Coupe 1.8 240hp with the silver body and black roof {Anvus Silver}. And I have to say that she is a beauty!!. 
Look forward to enjoying this forum

Safe driving

Kev


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcme to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... let the modding begin!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome your TT is better known as the quattro sport or qS 
Now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

welcome Sir....from one 'newbie' to another 

Louise


----------



## rayfinkle (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Kev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

